# Main > News >  Steampunk Starship Deck Plan

## Gamerprinter

Steam Punk Starship Deck Plans PDF and Zip file containing VT-ready maps has now been released on DTRPG for $4.99 - this is a 4 deck ship with 4 variant top interior deck for different purpose configurations for your steam punk interstellar fleet - including a passenger yacht, a commerce trader, a gun ship and a scientific laboratory ship. A 13 page gazetteer PDF, plus sliced, print-ready maps, and whole print ready maps with a 1 inch = 5 foot square grid (no grids on virtual tabletop versions in Zip file).

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...turers_id=6691

----------

